# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "Good Kill", drama thriller film, Andrew Niccol, 2014, USA

## Airicist

"Good Kill" on Wikipedia

"Good Kill" on Imdb

----------


## Airicist

Good Kill - International Trailer (2015) - Ethan Hawke, January Jones War Movie HD 

Published on Jan 6, 2015




> A fighter-pilot turned drone-pilot, based in Las Vegas, fights the Taliban by remote control for twelve hours a day, then goes home to the suburbs and feuds with his wife and kids for the other twelve. But the pilot is starting to question the mission. Is he creating more terrorists than he’s killing? Is he fighting a war without end? One soldier’s tale with epic implications.
> 
> DIRECTOR: Andrew Niccol
> STARRING: Bruce Greenwood, Ethan Hawke, Jake Abel, January Jones, Zoe Kravitz
> GENRE: Drama, Thriller


Article "Ethan Hawke Pilots Drones in Andrew Niccol's First 'Good Kill' Trailer"

by Ethan Anderton	
January 6, 2015

----------

